# ORANGE RUM BUTTER



## VegasDramaQueen (Sep 19, 2004)

Juliev said:
			
		

> I love honey butter.. on pancakes and waffles.. mmmmm.. or fresh muffins!
> 
> I like garlic butter on grilled corn or a flavoring for grilled steak, chicken or seafood!



Julie:  Just discovered a recipe I forgot about that you might like.

ORANGE RUM BUTTER

1 Cup butter softened
1/3 cup sifted powdered sugar
1/8 tsp. freshly grated ginger
Grated zest of 1 orange
3 Tbsp. rum or Grand Marnier
1/8 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 tsp. freshly grated nutmeg
2 Tbsp. frozen orange juice concentrate
1/2 tsp. orange extract  (optional but very good)
2 or 3 drops vanilla extract

Combine all ingredients and stir well til completely mixed.

I freeze this in balls of about 1 Tbsp. then slightly melt just enough for what you're putting it on. Great  on waffles,  pancakes, croissants,  popovers or French toast.   It's awesome.


----------



## Juliev (Sep 19, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmm..ty Vegas... sounds fantastic.. I'll try that!


----------

